
Show HN: reimportlib: Refactored Imports - vkaku
https://github.com/guilt/reimportlib/
======
vkaku
reimportlib is used to help with refactored old code where the imports were
moved out, but you still wish to get legacy packages/classes to work, because
you had serialized them at a point in time but they aren't available today.

